# Nylon Horse Halter on Heat Press?



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi All - 

I have a Nylon horse halter a customer has asked me to attempt to add a name in rhinestones on and I am not sure if I can put it on my heat press or not? I certainly don't want it to melt...the name is going across the noseband, so I was thinking about just using my cap press, but again, don't want to melt it....Please let me know your thoughts on whether or not this might work!

Thanks, 

Sydney


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

twosocksdesigns said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I have a Nylon horse halter a customer has asked me to attempt to add a name in rhinestones on and I am not sure if I can put it on my heat press or not? I certainly don't want it to melt...the name is going across the noseband, so I was thinking about just using my cap press, but again, don't want to melt it....Please let me know your thoughts on whether or not this might work!
> 
> ...


Stones won't stick to nylon.... But you could hand set with E6000 glue?....

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you tried maybe a decal with the decal material?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, nylon melts at a lower temp than the 350* required for hot set rhinestones. I wouldn't try it. 

We have had horses and we would heat up a round file to poke additional holes if the halter was too loose. Didn't take a lot of heat.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the melt temp is more like 500. 
Id try it.
Our stones are pressed at 300 for 20.
Just don't burn the horse!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Various nylon has different points to soften, melt, and have things adhere.

Only real way to see if this particular formulation will work is to test. Guessing would just be that.

Glue would be a better choice, as one can adhere a stone and see the reaction over a day or so. Heat is a one time shot at success or failure. Spect they item in question is not cheap to replace.


----------

